# Glucosamine



## melissaw140 (Jul 16, 2005)

Sorry if I spelled it wrong. I have to start giving to my 9 month old gsd. What brand do you use? I was advised human grade is fine. She has some clicking in her hips when she walks sometimes, but otherwise fine. How much should I supplement daily?
Thanks


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

have you xrayed her? I use the liquid you buy at walmart. I just put a capful on their food. I find the liquid gets into their system faster than pills.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I use Springtime Inc's Longevity. http://www.springtimeinc.com/product/121/2

I really have not found the glucosamine on its own to be effective.

When I adopted Rafi his hips clicked and he had a lot of other joint problems and was clearly in pain. Now he's doing great! I also give him 2000mg of Ester C a day and that definitely helps too.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Since we're on this topic when should they start on a supplement?Do they all need it from day one or only if they show signs of problems?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I use Syn-Flex. I used it when my dogs started having joint issues.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

There was a lot of good discussion (and some amusing silliness) in this thread, on this topic.

I think you'll find it useful:


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=899499&page=1#Post899499


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: AllieGSince we're on this topic when should they start on a supplement?Do they all need it from day one or only if they show signs of problems?


I start mine as soon as I get them. To be fair, one of mine had hip problems as a pup and I wanted to put off the development of arthritis as long as possible (she is 11 now and no visible arthritis on xrays, though we suspect it is developing). The GSD I put him on it first thing when he came to live with us. 

Here's a recent thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=899499&page=1#Post899499


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

If they eat a good food with it in it is it still necessary to supplement?I plan on getting the Fromm Gold next bag which has it in it.They messed up this time and got me the original which doesn't have the glucosamine and chondriontin.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I wouldn't rely on what is contained in the food, particularly if you have a breed or a dog inclined towards hip problems.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

I have mine on Cosequin DS chewables. They're both getting one tablet per day now, but I'm thinking about increasing Riley to two.

They recommend a 'starting' dosage for the first 4 - 6 weeks, then a maintenance level. There's a good, real easy to follow chart on the label.

It's pricey. ($60 for 100 tablets.) I've thought about trying less expensive alternatives, but I've seen such good results with Cosequin that I'm afraid to try something else. 
It worked wonders for one of our Goldens. By age 7, he was suffering from arthritis, to the point where he had a hard time getting up from a lying down position. We put him on Cosequin and within three months, he was running around like a maniac. He was still getting serious cases of the zoomies at 11 years of age.


----------



## melissaw140 (Jul 16, 2005)

I was looking into the liquid Syn Flex. How has that worked for you? They also have a beef flavor to pour over food..


----------



## melissaw140 (Jul 16, 2005)

I also want to mention that I started giving them Chondro-Flex by Vitality systems. I had a bottle from when I worked for a vet,

The ingredients per capsule are

Glucosamine HCI- 400 mg
MSM- 335 mg
Sodium Chondrotin SUlfate- 175 mg
Vitamin C- 50 mg
Maganese- 3 mg
SIlica- 1 mg

The directions are 4 capsules daily for dogs 61-90 lbs

Is this a good brand? I open the capsule and mix it into a little wet food that I top the bowl off with

Thanks


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

we were giving our 5 yr. old glu. everyday. it was people glu. from a health store. not sure what brand. but we realized that the food we feed her is glu. supplemented and when we talked to the makers of biljac at the show, they said we didn't need to supplement her, because the food had glu. so we stopped.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't think that the foods contain sufficient amounts, particularly for an older dog (and 5 is older when talking about joints and GSDs, IMO).


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: melissaw140I also want to mention that I started giving them Chondro-Flex by Vitality systems. I had a bottle from when I worked for a vet,
> 
> The ingredients per capsule are
> 
> ...


I don't know about the brand, but I the ingredients look pretty good.


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

What does anyone think about the following ingredients?

"Suggested Use:
Take two tablets daily with a full glass of water. For best results: Take one tablet two times daily. 

Supplement Facts:
Serving Size: 2 Tablets 
Amount Per Serving:
Calories - 15, Total Carbohydrates 2g - <1%, Sodium 130 mg - 5%, Glucosamine HCI 1.5 g (1500mg), Chondroitin Sulfate Sodium (Bovine, Porcine, Avian) 1.2 g (1200mg). 

Ingredients:
Glucosamine Hydrochloride (Crab, Crayfish, Lobster, Prawn, Shrimp), Chondroitin Sulfate Sodium, Calcium Carbonate, Croscarmellose Sodium, Povidone, Cellulose, Crospovidone, Silicon Dioxide, Polyvinyl Alcohol, Magnesium Stearate, Talc, Artificial Vanilla Cream Flavor, Sodium Lauryl Sulfate, Polyethylene Glycol, Maltodextrin, Acacia, Hypromellose, Polysorbate 80.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I hate all those fillers, but sometimes there is no way around it.

I like the amounts of the G&C.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Quote:I start mine as soon as I get them.


I'm doing this as well, but I wondered if there's any evidence that prophylactic treatment with glucosamine, chondroitin &/or MSM prevents future joint problems. It seems to me that it would, since even healthy joints experience gradual wear & tear throughout an animal's life, but I haven't seen hard info on it. Has anyone got any info on this?

Also...I read in another thread that chondroitin is useless in dogs. Has anyone else heard this? Does anyone know if MSM works better in canines than chondroitin. Should all 3 be given? 

I give them human doses. Is this adequate, or do dogs require more than humans? Is the prophylactic dose the same as the therapeutic dose? At 8.5 yrs old, Sam was showing some morning stiffness, which resolved within a week of putting her on glucosamine/chondroitin & omega-3 fish oil capsules. She's now 10, so I don't think I should decrease what she's taking. Spanky, my Am Bulldog is 3 or 4 & Djibouti is 1. Neither show any signs of joint stiffness or discomfort. Should I continue giving them the full human doses I've been giving them. (I know it can't hurt, but I'm up for spending less if it won't help)

For my GSDs I give 3-1000mg capsules of omega-3 fish oil. Is this enough? Both are very large GSDs. Sorry for so many questions, but this topic is one I personally struggle with. I'm just not sure of anything concerning the best way to supplement & protect joints.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I haven't seen any studies on prophylactic treatment. But the flip side is that by the time you know there is trouble, it's already been there for awhile. So on either account, it just makes sense to me.

I don't believe that chondroitin is useless to dogs. That sounds to me like something that was made up by a manufacturer that doesn't use chondroitin because it is too expensive. I believe that Nutramax had studies that showed more effectiveness when chondroitin was added. I have learned on the board that lots of dogs are sensitive to it though, digestively.

I went here http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez and put in _"chondoitin sulfate" dog_ and it came up with about 7 pages of stuff, but I don't have the time to sift through it. 

I think MSM helps, but I don't think it's a wonder supplement. I'm not sure if it is joint protective in the long run, maybe. I give it to my mixed breed because she moves better on it.  It makes the GSD pee, and pee, and pee......

I think you need less for a prophylactic dose than a treatment dose, but I don't know what that is? I've given my mixed breed the recommended amount all her life, she shows no arthritis yet. For dosages, I went by the recommended dose that the dog products give (Cosequin), and then applied that to the human product after looking at the mg. However, when Cosequin used to be the main game in town, a number of folks said that it took a higher dose than recommended to see the effect in their dog. So I think that is why I figured that the recommended dose would be okay for prevention, a larger dose or a combination of products needed for treatment.

Max is 75 pounds, and I have just now been able to start giving him fish oil capsules -- for so long he could tolerate no fat -- not even one vitamin E tablet. I am now giving him 2000 mg.

I don't have any answers for you RubyTuesday, but those are the thoughts I've had -- sure wish we knew *for sure*.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Your thoughts are much appreciated. I'm assuming the dose I'm giving is therapeutic b/c Sam's morning stiffness disappeared within days of starting it. Years ago I saw similar results with my aging, but very active Siberian Husky. (I wish it worked as well for me!)

Yeah, I've got the same concerns about waiting til there's a problem. I think I'll continue as I'm doing unless I get info that tells me differently.

Do you know why vitamin E is given with the fish oil omega-3 supplements? My vet recommended the fish oil omega-3 supps but he never mentioned vit E. (My guys are big so he's always suggested I just buy the stuff online or at Wal-Mart. He never pushed people to purchase stuff from his practice)


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

There's a technical reason about the oils oxidizing that I've never really remembered. My informal thinking is that vitamin E acts as a preservative for oils (dog food too), and it does the same in the body -- an increased amount of oils requires an increased about of the E. This is NOT necessarily an accurate description, but an informal interpretation that might just be really wrong -- buyer beware!!


----------



## 99light (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GunnersMomI have mine on Cosequin DS chewables. They're both getting one tablet per day now, but I'm thinking about increasing Riley to two.
> 
> They recommend a 'starting' dosage for the first 4 - 6 weeks, then a maintenance level. There's a good, real easy to follow chart on the label.
> 
> ...


 I have to agree with the Cosequin. My mothers best friend runs a dog groomer buisness and is a high end golden retriver breeder. When our first shelties got older and started having joint problems, She recommended Cosequin to us and it did wonders for our older dog's joints 

It worked so well that from that point on we put every dog we had on them. When i Got Jelce and learned about the problems GSD's have with their hips i started him on them when he reached 6mths of age. 

It is Pricey i pay $110.00 for a bottle of 250 Double Strength tablets. But Jelce eats them every day happily, all i do is grab the bottle and shake it and hes at my feet sitting waiting for em

Im no scientist but each tablet contains 
Glucosamine Hydrcloride 500mg
Sodium Chondrotin sulfate 400mg
Ascorbic acid 33mg
Manganese 5mg

All i know is from personal experiance it worked wonders on our aging Shetlands.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Woof! Sorry, that's what I think of when I think of shelties - every one that I have known certainly understood how to, uh, communicate









Welcome to the board!


----------



## 99light (Apr 21, 2008)

ha, not only do they "communicate" very well, since Jelce has been raised by the 4 of them since he was 8weeks old, He communicates very well on his own.

I dont have a GSD, i inadvertenly created a new breed, I call him my little German sheltie lol


----------

